# Mag 2c 3X123 with Sears Xenon bulb



## MadMag (Feb 18, 2006)

For about three months I have been using two Mag 2c's mods with 3X123 and a frosted Sears Xenon bulb with good results. I cannot find anyone else that has used this (bulb) setup. I think the bulb brightness beats the KPR112 hands down, but that is just my eye evaluation. The bulb is for the Sears Utlra-Beam rechargeable 6V spot light. Package of two bulbs is $6.99, so about $3.50 per bulb. That is high price, but so far these bulbs have been holding up and I have made complete test run depleting set of batteries. Frosting the bulb is the trick for me. Throw is very good and beam is smooth.

Anyway, the more I use this the more I like this setup and I was just interested to find if someone else has tried this setup?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 19, 2006)

I read about using this bulb somewhere before...

Question though. Is it Bi-Pin or PR based? And might it make a sort of ROP lo on two 18650 Li-Ions???


----------



## MadMag (Feb 19, 2006)

It is PR base. Not sure if it is as bright as ROP, but you can run without metal reflector. It does get very warm after 30 min. plus, but not enought to harm plastic. What I like is that it has enough initial brightness that frosting does not diminish output a lot. You still have good throw. So far, I have not had a bulb failure. The bulb is overdriven, but I am guessing that the Ultra-Beam comes off the charger hotter than 6V, so they took this into account and it stands the 9V OK (less under load). I really like 2c size and this seems to be a good combination.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool! Next time I am near a big Sears store (and have cash!) I'll get some!


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 19, 2006)

How are you fitting the cr123's? I've never seen or tried any mag mods other than dropins, so the C and D mods are starting to catch my interest lately.


----------



## MadMag (Feb 19, 2006)

I use 3/4" tan color PVC pipe from most any hardware. This pipe is marked Hot-Cold type.....not the white pipe. This gives good fit for the batteries. Cut pipe so that the last battery in sticking out about 1/4th length of last battery. Then to take-up for small outside diam. I use heat skrink on each end, but electrical tape will also work. The heat shrink is neater but hard to find. Just wrap enough tape at each end to take-up the diameter. Then I bend the small coil of the cap spring in a little to fit the bottom of the 123 batt. Put in the new bulb and that's all.


----------



## MadMag (Feb 19, 2006)

The Sears part number for the Ultra-Beam bulb is 3493204. Black package. Marked 6V Xenon bulb for Ultra-Beam.


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 20, 2006)

These are pretty good bulbs. I have been using one for a while in a Mag 6D and it gives a wall of bright white light. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadMag (Feb 20, 2006)

Revolvergeek,
Thanks for the report. I am glad to find someone else that has a good opinion about this bulb. I feel more confident about recommending this bulb with fairly high cost.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 20, 2006)

revolvergeek said:


> These are pretty good bulbs. I have been using one for a while in a Mag 6D and it gives a wall of bright white light. :thumbsup:




They should be for $3.50 a piece! 

I've seen these at Sears twice now and despite the high price, I think I may pick a pack up next time. Now if only I could find a 6D Maglite around here..

I wonder how bright they would be in a 4D Mag.. since that seems to be the largest Mag size around here.. they might be a little bit 'underdriven' after a short while in that configuration though..


----------



## MadMag (Feb 20, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> They should be for $3.50 a piece!
> 
> I've seen these at Sears twice now and despite the high price, I think I may pick a pack up next time. Now if only I could find a 6D Maglite around here..
> 
> I wonder how bright they would be in a 4D Mag.. since that seems to be the largest Mag size around here.. they might be a little bit 'underdriven' after a short while in that configuration though..


 
I don't think you will be happy with the ouput from 4D with this bulb. I think you need 6D or 3X123 to get good output. The $3.50 might seem even more when used in 4D because you can probably get as good (or better) output from a Radio Shack XPR103 for that setup.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 20, 2006)

You can tube a 4D with 1" PVC pipe and use 5C easily. 5 C Nimh or even 6 Sub C will fit.

In fact with HC Sub Cs (or SOMETHING High Current) someone made the Original ROP.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 24, 2006)

ARGH!

Try living in a small town like Shepherd, with two SOMEWHAT larger towns about 10 miles N and S. I was just in Livingston at Sears paying a bill. I asked about bulbs for the squarish 6V rechargable and was told "I don't think we handle that one anymore".

It's been some time, and I never looked for bulbs. But at a Sears Hardware store I saw plenty of these lights. The website hasn't got that either, but does have a Dorcy Rechargable Xenon of roughly the same shape.

I figure I may be screwed either way.

Small town ROCKS in saw ways, and HOOVERS in many other ways!


----------



## MadMag (Feb 25, 2006)

I understand about the small town. All of the Sears in the Louisville Ky area carry this bulb, and Sears still sells the Ulta-Beam light. So, if you can just get to a larger town they should carry the bulbs. Just in case I did not say before the Sears part number is 34-93204.

I think that Dorcy does make the Sears Ultra-beam. Just memory, but I think the Dorcy name is on the light along with the Sears Ultra-Beam name.


----------



## Jay Tee (Feb 26, 2006)

I finaly got around to trying this setup tonight. Looks like it may be about the same brightness as a TL-3. Could be a little more, not sure the TL-3 is at work so I'll have to wait till Monday for em to go head to head.


----------



## MadMag (Feb 26, 2006)

Jay Tee,

Sounds good. Hope you like the setup. I have not had a bulb failure yet in two lights in use for over three months...so I think the price is not a bad return for the money. 



MadMag


----------



## big beam (Feb 26, 2006)

I know this is a little off topic but I also like c size better.irawoodandsons.com(don't know how to link)has 5c&6c mags @ about 20.00 WHILE THEY LAST.I bought 5c for ROP.I don't like to beat the [email protected]#$ll out of my bulbs.I know wussy.


----------

